# 92 Stanza - need help with rad. fan wiring colors



## bassettsnose (Dec 13, 2017)

Greetings folks...

1992 Stanza, 5-spd, 246k mi when the odo stopped in the late 90's...

I'm trying to hard wire the radiator fan(s) to a switch on the dash. They were previously (poorly) wired to a switch, however the wires got so hot the rubber all but melted off. I'm trying to identify the power and the ground wires I'll need to run the fan(s) using only a dash-mounted switch. I see the four wires coming from the body of the fan motor; can anyone identify them by color and function? 

I primarily need to know which two wires to use as a power and a ground. I've viewed a FSM online, however it was too small for me to read (no spring chicken) and didn't identify them by color nor location on the motor (top two vs bottom two).

ANY help GREATLY appreciated. 
THANKS


----------

